# Pharma grade  vs homebrew Chinese growth



## 7 iron (May 19, 2016)

I can get Z Tropin, and the reviews and bloods look really good for now , however I believe the odds of being counterfit or even bunk are greater than the odds known Chinese growth being bunk . Any thoughts ? Anybody have luck with Pharmatropine from Parmacom ?


----------



## SFGiants (May 19, 2016)

Jizdrippin, try some of that!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 20, 2016)

If I've said it once I've said it a thousand times. 

Kirklandtropin. 

Hands down the best GH out there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 20, 2016)

tillertropin is good stuff


----------



## Uncle manny (May 20, 2016)

I've heard good things about the Greytop generic brand but then again I heard generics suck and just mimic real hgh


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 20, 2016)

Greytops are amazing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2016)

7 all these names you are putting out there are generic chins. Don't **** with it you will just be pissing money away.

Buy real seros or dont. And be prepared to invest thousands.  You don't cycle gh. It's long term


----------



## 7 iron (May 20, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Jizdrippin, try some of that!



You are so funny , Jizdrippin LMAO , ROTF , What a hero . You are such an invaluable ASSet to this forum . I asked a seriouse valid question if Pharma grade has a greater chance of being counterfit and or bunk . However I guess that is taboo . Guy you are a real dick , but you got the attention of the other members that follow like sheep . Well we all learned a lot today , thanks I am sure most of  the other members would rather here some input with a little substance and suggestions as opposed to your version of open mike night . Thanks again asshole


----------



## 7 iron (May 20, 2016)

Believe it or not there are ALOT of people that belong to this forum that want to learn and discuss experiences and thoughts . However due to forum bullies like you and the other jackasses they will not post due to the fact that they will be attacked , berated , chastised and whatever else you dumb****s do that has NO benifit whatsoever besides bully and hold control of this lame ass forum . What a ****ing joke


----------



## 7 iron (May 20, 2016)

I propose those of you that just like to read and not be active , dump this lame ass forum , because you will lead ABSOLUTELY NOTHING here . Unless you like to here amature comedians . Also guys I am sure these forum bully's are probably sitting there on there broke 24% body fat asses made at the world because they have no game , genetics and or life . **** them


----------



## strongbow (May 20, 2016)

..........................................................................................................


----------



## strongbow (May 20, 2016)

................................................................................................................................


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 20, 2016)

Dude chill out your gonna need thick skin here bud. Thing is your defensive which makes them want to joke more and take you less seriously. If you spend some time reading through the threads you will find valuable info w/o making any statements which require smart ass comments that at this point are a practice point for you . If you hang out here long enough if you take the comments lightly and keep it moving you will eventually find your way here . If you battle everyone your not going to make any friends quicker if your not out for friends I respect that but the info is posted so you can probably not make any enemies either .

As for your topic I am pretty sure no one has heard of the type of gh you mentioned if they have as I mentioned in another thread the source (especially when it comes to gh) is only reputable until its not. If at one time it was good gh it could be total shit by now unless someone is sharing your source using the same thing there's no way to know for sure . The only way to find out if its bunk is to do a blood test which if your not sure how to go about you can find that info in the threads . My suggestion would be to buy pharma if your pockets are deep enough. Even then still do the blood work if your unsure of your source b/c they can be faked too. 

Finally like pillar said gh is a long term project. running 12 weeks 15 weeks 20 weeks is just eh. To get real results from it your gonna need to go 6mo min most guys don't stop using it or run it a year or more . Temper your expectations too I think you could probably get the results your looking for running quality cycles with proper training and diet .

Good luck


----------



## 7 iron (May 20, 2016)

strongbow said:


> Thats some funny shit - how did you know i was 24% BF? But I did get a job at BurgerKing.



Well somebody that was truly an elite bodybuilder would NOT act like a child and treat members like they are less than ? Do you disagree ????? Enough said , so you guys that are worried about posting because you will be attacked , just remember those that attack you with jokes and sarcasim , how secure do you think they really are ??????


----------



## 7 iron (May 20, 2016)

strongbow said:


> Nope you are wrong- most of these members have seen a hundred of you come through the door - They are in it for the humor of it all. Pull your panties out of your crack  and squint your eyes and read it again. I was just like you in a previous life - Your most important question to some of these guys is " not this same shit AGAIN. Its true humans are DE-evolving- they are getting jellied brained with every generation. Nothing personal against you - I was like you - Now im like Meh.


Ok then what do you have to offer besides smart ass coments ??? You where like me ? Ha ha , bro you don't know me punk !!! I was doing shows when you where trying to gain weight from your first Protien shake .


----------



## LeanHerm (May 20, 2016)

Okay 7, you made your point bro, chillax,


----------



## 7 iron (May 20, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Dude chill out your gonna need thick skin here bud. Thing is your defensive which makes them want to joke more and take you less seriously. If you spend some time reading through the threads you will find valuable info w/o making any statements which require smart ass comments that at this point are a practice point for you . If you hang out here long enough if you take the comments lightly and keep it moving you will eventually find your way here . If you battle everyone your not going to make any friends quicker if your not out for friends I respect that but the info is posted so you can probably not make any enemies either .
> 
> As for your topic I am pretty sure no one has heard of the type of gh you mentioned if they have as I mentioned in another thread the source (especially when it comes to gh) is only reputable until its not. If at one time it was good gh it could be total shit by now unless someone is sharing your source using the same thing there's no way to know for sure . The only way to find out if its bunk is to do a blood test which if your not sure how to go about you can find that info in the threads . My suggestion would be to buy pharma if your pockets are deep enough. Even then still do the blood work if your unsure of your source b/c they can be faked too.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your thoughts , you seem to be a decent guy , however I have been here for quit a while and there is NOTHING to learn except smart ass insecure fat ****s with the gift of gab , and they know exactly who they are ! So I propose every other member leave this forum because you will not learn shit , and the handful of bully's will control the content


----------



## gymrat827 (May 20, 2016)

The US made stuff is just excellent 

Not saying the grays or blues or whatever isn't.  But they don't compare 

The long term deal is it tho.  No point in 2 kits.  Use with slin is just great tho


----------



## 7 iron (May 20, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> The US made stuff is just excellent
> 
> Not saying the grays or blues or whatever isn't.  But they don't compare
> 
> The long term deal is it tho.  No point in 2 kits.  Use with slin is just great tho



Thank you gym rat , I truly appreciate your thoughts and I am sure the other viewers do as well , I will consider your thoughts when I decide to purchase ! Take care bro


----------



## 7 iron (May 20, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Okay 7, you made your point bro, chillax,



Ok I am done and maybe I got carried away , however look at my post asking a simple question on a UNSENSOED STEROID FORUM , do you feel the answers given are helpful or benifical in anyway ? I did not ask for a source , I did not breach any rules . Good luck , take care bro


----------



## tunafisherman (May 20, 2016)

7, you have to understand that the majority of the new guy posts on this forum do ask for a source, and it gets old really quick.  To lash out calling people fat fuks for giving you some shit is juvenile.  

Even those that don't outright ask for a source are typically fishing for a source, and that's pretty easy to spot as well.  Stay around, ask questions, have thick skin, and you'll learn whatever it is you came here to learn.  If you can't take some shit without lashing out at others, well, there is little value to your posts.  There is a difference between giving shit back and insulting regular members here.  

That said, I think Tillacle had some of the best shit out there, and many regulars like yamroot....


----------



## Bigwhite (May 20, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> 7, you have to understand that the majority of the new guy posts on this forum do ask for a source, and it gets old really quick.  To lash out calling people fat fuks for giving you some shit is juvenile.
> 
> Even those that don't outright ask for a source are typically fishing for a source, and that's pretty easy to spot as well.  Stay around, ask questions, have thick skin, and you'll learn whatever it is you came here to learn.  If you can't take some shit without lashing out at others, well, there is little value to your posts.  There is a difference between giving shit back and insulting regular members here.
> 
> That said, I think Tillacle had some of the best shit out there, and many regulars like yamroot....


I'm not looking for a source but sure would like to try some test. Wonder how one would go adout finding something like that hear in the good old USA...:32 (20):


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2016)

7 they weren't picking on you. We were making fun of the ridiculous branding of Chinese generic gh.  It's probably all the same shit but they put a different color cap and call it somethingtropin and introduce to the market like it's some amazing new shit.

You probably shouldn't be so damn sensitive.  It's ball busting...  on the internet... big deal.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 20, 2016)

7 iron said:


> I appreciate your thoughts , you seem to be a decent guy , however I have been here for quit a while and there is NOTHING to learn except smart ass insecure fat ****s with the gift of gab , and they know exactly who they are ! So I propose every other member leave this forum because you will not learn shit , and the handful of bully's will control the content









You joined April 2016 and it is now May 2016, quite a while indeed....


----------



## stonetag (May 20, 2016)

This would be a pretty goddamn boring forum if we sat around talking seriously about fuking gear all day long. The facts are discussed and then left at that. Take things with a scoop of sarcasm and humor, and you will live a lot longer.


----------



## SFGiants (May 20, 2016)

7 iron said:


> You are so funny , Jizdrippin LMAO , ROTF , What a hero . You are such an invaluable ASSet to this forum . I asked a seriouse valid question if Pharma grade has a greater chance of being counterfit and or bunk . However I guess that is taboo . Guy you are a real dick , but you got the attention of the other members that follow like sheep . Well we all learned a lot today , thanks I am sure most of  the other members would rather here some input with a little substance and suggestions as opposed to your version of open mike night . Thanks again asshole


Quit being a pussy, POB swears by Jizdrippin.

I like GuerillaKilla love the GreyTops and pussy, POB loves dick and Jizdrippin.

TheGreyTops are the longest standing proven great Chinese GH as far as US Grade I wouldn't wast my money on  something with less IU for 5 to 8 times the price.

Don't come in OUR uncensored forum and not expect us to talk shit it's why we have it, it's uncensored!

You wanna get taken serious be smarter and post a question like this in the GH forum not the shit talk forum.

I hope you learned something from this post and find it useful.


----------



## SFGiants (May 20, 2016)

Bigwhite said:


> I'm not looking for a source but sure would like to try some test. Wonder how one would go adout finding something like that hear in the good old USA...:32 (20):



I have no clue!


----------



## Bigwhite (May 20, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> I have no clue!



Lol, you are supposed to say Google ...


----------



## gymrat827 (May 20, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Quit being a pussy, POB swears by Jizdrippin.
> 
> I like GuerillaKilla love the GreyTops and pussy, POB loves dick and Jizdrippin.
> 
> ...



see this is the lil interesting paradox with GH.

you can go from China and or US.  Spending the same amount of cash would have you running 5-7iu of blues/grays or 2ius of sero's or omni's.  

which is better is up in the air.  I had a short time where i had 2 kits of blues, a little left of rips and a fresh kit of sero's.  

I mixed everything together and really liked my results, feeling, recovery, etc for that timeframe.


----------



## Bigmike (May 20, 2016)

7 iron said:


> I can get Z Tropin, and the reviews and bloods look really good for now , however I believe the odds of being counterfit or even bunk are greater than the odds known Chinese growth being bunk . Any thoughts ? Anybody have luck with Pharmatropine from Parmacom ?



I'd be careful with the Z, lots of counterfeit floating around. Just remember, HGH is a long term thing, 6 months is just about the bare minimum to notice significant results.

Just keep in mind, HGH takes a legitimate laboratory to produce, whatever the bottletop,brand, or distributor the  lyophilized powder within can only have come from the same handful of Chinese labs that supply UGL's you can find legit generic,legit hygetropin,legit jintropin etc. Etc.  

Ultimately it comes down to your source, if he's trustworthy the bottle it comes in doesn't matter. There are more vials of counterfeit HGH on the market than there is legit stuff.

If money isn't an issue, run pharma, American is best by far, if not, 3-4 ius of chinese over 6 months or more will have pretty impressive results.

Be cautious, tainted growth hormone can have effects far worse than PIP

With respect, your Detroit brother

          -BigMike


----------



## SFGiants (May 20, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> see this is the lil interesting paradox with GH.
> 
> you can go from China and or US.  Spending the same amount of cash would have you running 5-7iu of blues/grays or 2ius of sero's or omni's.
> 
> ...



I'm 47 so for me and my purposes 2.5 to 3ius a day was good but bowling has me coming off GH because it will give a different feel to my hands.

A lot of stuff I can't run anymore since I'm working back on going pro in bowling.


----------



## SFGiants (May 20, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> I'd be careful with the Z, lots of counterfeit floating around. Just remember, HGH is a long term thing, 6 months is just about the bare minimum to notice significant results.
> 
> Just keep in mind, HGH takes a legitimate laboratory to produce, whatever the bottletop,brand, or distributor the  lyophilized powder within can only have come from the same handful of Chinese labs that supply UGL's you can find legit generic,legit hygetropin,legit jintropin etc. Etc.
> 
> ...



Can't beat US Grade can't beat Chinese prices!


----------



## strongbow (May 21, 2016)

.........................................................................................................


----------



## RichPopeye (May 21, 2016)

Dear 7 iron,
  I believe your needs would be best served by a long cycle of Emotional Growth Hormone stacked with positive daily affirmations about yourself.


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 23, 2016)

Was good with Pharmatropin, now using vermotropin, I definetly like it.
Would avoid homebrew, from any country.


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 23, 2016)

strongbow said:


> Yea ok your real tough behind they keyboard. Your probably 15 and tired of getting beat down but the girls in your school. Gear will not help you. Might just face it, your a sissy- always will be.
> Just so you know, every time you post something - i will be thinking your a sissy - It dont mean nothing - but I will be thinking it.  Sissy. and now you know I will be thinking it Sissy. So go on and do you - i wont respond to your post - but you know what i will be thinking, - Sissy.




He's got a point tho, you guys scare off new members all the time by being dicks when they ask questions, not much valuable stuff is discussed here anymore like couple years back. Like oh wow you think he's a sissy congrats.... Wtf is even the point of posting that ? I clicked this thread to read about gh and I get this stupid shit.


----------



## Yaya (May 23, 2016)

To the OP 7... u seem like a sensative cry baby

U will fit right in

Post up, trade cell phone numbers and facebook away..

Good things will come ur way


----------

